# Milling Willow?



## stonykill (Oct 1, 2006)

JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS HAD EXPERIENCE MILLING WILLOW. I WAS JUST GIVEN A BUNCH, MOST OF WHICH IS CHUNKED UP BEFORE I EVEN GOT IT, THE PERFECT SIZE FOR MY WOODFURNACE, BUT THERE ARE A FEW 6 TO 9 FOOT LONG PIECES UP TO 30 ISH IN DIAMETER. IF ITS WORTH MILLING I'LL MILL IT, OTHERWISE IT GOES IN THE FURNACE, WHICH I AM INSTALLING THIS WEEK, BUT I SUPPOSE THATS ANOTHER FORUM:rockn:


----------



## woodshop (Oct 1, 2006)

I milled some willow with the Ripsaw several years ago, it went easy as pie, soft, didn't gum up the blade any. Keep in mind though, that there just so happens to be more kinds of willow in the US, than any other species... more than oaks and maples combined. There might very well be variations between the different kinds. 

Willow is on the low end of the scale as firewood, and isn't much good in the woodshop either unless you're making instruments, like violins etc. So happens its the preferred wood for glue blocks inside those instruments.


----------



## stonykill (Oct 1, 2006)

woodshop said:


> I milled some willow with the Ripsaw several years ago, it went easy as pie, soft, didn't gum up the blade any. Keep in mind though, that there just so happens to be more kinds of willow in the US, than any other species... more than oaks and maples combined. There might very well be variations between the different kinds.
> 
> Willow is on the low end of the scale as firewood, and isn't much good in the woodshop either unless you're making instruments, like violins etc. So happens its the preferred wood for glue blocks inside those instruments.


did you make anything out of the willow you milled? I reallize its not great as firewood, but I burn whatever is free to mix in with the good stuff. I was thinking I might mill some for rustic indoor furniture, just to try it out. All I have to waste is my time, lol, like i have any of that. :rockn:


----------



## woodshop (Oct 1, 2006)

stonykill said:


> did you make anything out of the willow you milled?


I gave about half of it to a luthier up in Boston area, the rest I milled into 12/4 and 16/4 which is still taking up space in my woodshed. I milled it that thick thinking I could resaw it to whatever thickness I need IF and when I need it. I've used a piece or two in a jig or inside of a carcass, but its a bit soft for most applications. It doesn't do well in the planer or jointer, hard to get a nice smooth fuzz-free finish. It might make good carving wood... being so easy to cut.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 2, 2006)

woodshop said:


> It doesn't do well in the planer or jointer, hard to get a nice smooth fuzz-free finish.



Very stringy grain, does not turn well unless you can get razor sharp tools.

They have tons of burls tough.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 2, 2006)

There is a niche for every kind of wood somewhere... even willow other than glue blocks inside of a violin. I sliced a "pie" off of a willow tree that had fluted bottom, and after it dried, sanded it smooth, oiled it, put a finish on, and it's hanging on my shop wall. I just like looking at wood, simple as that.


----------



## trimmmed (Oct 2, 2006)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Very stringy grain, does not turn well unless you can get razor sharp tools.
> 
> They have tons of burls tough.



The grain is no fun turning in the final cut, that's certain, lol. Roughing it out is fun and very wet I might add. Not for turning in a cold shop in winter. I haven't turned too much of it, due to the wetness, softness and how long it takes to dry. 1st Pic below is from summer 04, tree was already dead and cut up for a year and still sprouting. The 2nd pic is late spring 2006. In that time span, the bowl was rechucked and turned maybe 5 times and was always wet. Finally I got disgusted and set it aside, which worked.  I dumped about $20 worth of superglue into that bowl to get it hard enough to make the final cut. I still have more of it to turn, but I don't seem to be in any rush, lol. It was a pita


----------



## stonykill (Oct 2, 2006)

I was looking at all those burls and thinking it would make a great bowl. I'll set some aside and turn it someday. Everyone is meantioning how soft it is. Most of the furniture I build to make my living is eastern white pine, it can't be much softer than that. I swear I sneaze on that stuff and it dents. Thanks for the input, I'll definatally mill some.:rockn:


----------



## woodshop (Oct 2, 2006)

Trimmed... BEAUTIFUL bowl... I wish I could turn. I have a lathe, but don't use it much because I just don't take the time to "play" on it enough to get good at it. I know there is a method to the madness, but the learning curve always intimidated me. One day I will get there, maybe when I retire and have more time in the shop. You do nice work.


----------



## Rail-O-Matic (Oct 3, 2006)

*willow*

As a musical instrument maker, bagpipeworks, I can tell you that the willow is good for making the stocks for the drones, nice and light and stable.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 4, 2006)

Rail-O-Matic said:


> As a musical instrument maker, bagpipeworks, I can tell you that the willow is good for making the stocks for the drones, nice and light and stable.


Rail, could you post us a pic of your bagpipeworks you make? I would be interested in seeing it. I have no idea what "stocks for the drones" refers too, but would like to.


----------



## trimmmed (Oct 4, 2006)

woodshop said:


> Trimmed... BEAUTIFUL bowl... I wish I could turn. I have a lathe, but don't use it much because I just don't take the time to "play" on it enough to get good at it. I know there is a method to the madness, but the learning curve always intimidated me. One day I will get there, maybe when I retire and have more time in the shop. You do nice work.



Thanks and you _can_ turn, but be careful what you wish for, lol. There is a learning curve and I would suggest to you, to take a lesson from a good turner. It really shortens that learning curve, when you see someone doing it that knows how. There is an excellent turner in PA I know that gives lessons, so if you are interested lemmeno.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey trimmed...

Nice work on that bowl. Real craftsmanship.


----------

